
Is Sugar Killing Us? - helloworld
http://www.wsj.com/articles/is-sugar-killing-us-1481303447
======
tcj_phx
Starch molecules are chains of the simple sugar glucose. There is no
difference between the glucose molecule in flour and the glucose molecule in
cane sugar. Calorie for calorie, flour (100% glucose) provokes twice the
insulin release of table sugar (50/50 glucose/fructose).

~~~
woodandsteel
Well, yes and no. Refined carbohydrates, both sugar and starch, are bad.
However, sugar molecules are more simple and so are digested more quickly.
That means sugar makes for a bigger spike in insulin.

